# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Hidroelectrica >  Obras en la central de Moralets

## perdiguera

Cuando realicé la visita a Baserca o Senet estuve viendo unas aguas de color marrón que bajaban de la ladera derecha aguas abajo del embalse, aguas que parecían venir de pasar por una zona de obras donde se moviesen tierras.

Después me fijé en un túnel donde se podía apreciar la existencia de un cartel y dos coches cerca de la boca, juntandolo a la aparición de un cartel en el suelo creo que asistí a los efectos de la construcción de la ampliación de Moralets, lo que se llama Moralets II.

Vamos con unas imágenes

Las aguas deberían ser así


Punto donde se juntan las dos aguas.


Bajan por aquí.


Detalle de cómo vienen.


Incluso han hecho un vado.


Y una especie de ataguía para preservar el túnel, aunque teniendo la presa aguas arriba...


El túnel con su cartel de obras y los vehículos


Otra vez el túnel.


El cartel que estaba en el suelo y boca abajo, le dí la vuelta para ver que era.

Evidentemente hice fotos hasta que leí el cartel, y como se puede observar, las que hice con desconocimiento de la prohibición no las borré.
Ahora ya lo sé que no se pueden hacer fotos pero, ¿a qué no se le pueden hacer? supongo que al río y los paisajes si, supongo que será a la ejecución de las obras a lo que no se podrá pero estas se hacen en el interior del túnel, en fin, que son ganas de prohibir.



El parque exterior de la central actual de Moralets.



Esto es todo.

----------


## NoRegistrado

¿No podían haber instalado una balsa decantadora? No es tan difícil ni tan caro.
Saludos. Miguel.

----------

